# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  Hags-Club is still working.

## littleguykoyo

I've not been able to find any teleport/radar/whatever hacks for AA, so I thought back to Alpha and Hags-Club.com is updating and working with AA. If you don't mind the $10/mo. but, teleporting trade packs is very nice, i must say.

----------


## Veterangunnar

The site is not up? or is it only down for me?

----------


## Wish311

The website has been down since 9/11/14

----------


## Veterangunnar

So there is no way to get the hack?

----------


## Veterangunnar

Anyone know where I can get Teleport hack or something similar?

----------


## nestoyeur

ArcheAge auto detect teleport hack with some method like this:

If you're turning a pack in to an NPC while underground more than 3300 units (3300 - char size + pack size) sometimes it will not give Scum Debuff.
If you craft pack and you use teleport to facilitate getting to the turn in point you should wait somewhere around 8 to 10 minutes.
100% safe "moving speed" is 1850 coordinates every 100ms (when coords are 3 byte int value)
So the moving between continent take about 400 seconds.
If you trade 2 packs from the same coordinates. Should move abit, make sure to do it.
Quest packs are packs too, all conditions work.
Teleport during the craft - scum or "too far".

(source: hags-club.com)

----------


## Kotzu

and how are you advice using TP for tradepacks?

----------


## wadekendall

The site has been down twice in the last month for no more than 5 hours.. so saying the site has been down since 9/11 is a slight overstatement, It is currently up atm and u can purchase the hack.

----------


## Demanlol

> The site has been down twice in the last month for no more than 5 hours.. so saying the site has been down since 9/11 is a slight overstatement, It is currently up atm and u can purchase the hack.


Do you know the ban rate atm?

----------


## Firegone

Do you know about a hack/tool for quicksniping expiring plots? S1 on our server is using it.

----------


## almightyxii

Dont risk it. This hack is litterally worhtless. You cant teleport with trade packs and ESP is pretty much useless in MMO's. Waste of money tbh.

----------


## Gamerhack

I use this hack for quick teleporting to locations. The radar and ESP are nice and i don't like to play without them.

What I really would like is a speedhack and something to snipe off the auction house.

I have used teleporting for trade packs, extremely risky and you have to know how to do it or you will get banned very easily.

----------


## Demanlol

Im just interested in a sniping AH hack tbh :<

----------


## Kotzu

yeah, that AH snipe would be awesome, but for now, the only secret for AH is to see the expiring time in h:m:s :P and at last second bid.

----------


## wadekendall

> Dont risk it. This hack is litterally worhtless. You cant teleport with trade packs and ESP is pretty much useless in MMO's. Waste of money tbh.


ROFL, you are not to bright.. I have farmed more Gilda then I know what to do with thanks to the ESP. people lose trade packs and fish packs at the bottom of the ocean, and ESP shows me right where they are.. This hack is easily worth the $10 even if all it had was ESP.

----------


## littleguykoyo

I agree that hags has been a great investment. ESP showed me some trade packs on the ocean floor today, made about 50g just from doing different things and esp showing the packs.

----------


## Kotzu

anyone of you being banned fo using ESP?

----------


## Stiz2win

I think there is some sort of hack that changes the seeds in your folder when you log out and in. Something about grabbing pack on east, logging out and switching the seed to character on the west when you log back in and turn it in.

----------


## archlord12345

Ban wave incomming..

----------


## Senra

> Ban wave incomming..


Blah.
It's everyone's own decision of he or she uses this or that.

----------


## archlord12345

i couldnt even make it run on my pc by the way. The tutorials are terrible

----------


## TehMorbid

> I've not been able to find any teleport/radar/whatever hacks for AA, so I thought back to Alpha and Hags-Club.com is updating and working with AA. If you don't mind the $10/mo. but, teleporting trade packs is very nice, i must say.


been banned using it yet?

----------


## Senra

not yet /10chars

----------


## plissje

> i couldnt even make it run on my pc by the way. The tutorials are terrible


you just need to follow it carefully. its not hard.

----------


## ProJB

Hags AA hack is supposedly in ruski?

Nevermind, found the english version

----------


## samsta458

Theres something about giving my credit card to a Russian site that isn't even using a secure checkout that's really sketchy to me. Have fun getting all your personal information stolen in about a years time by some random dude in Moscow just because you wanted to make an extra 50 gold in a video game.

----------


## littleguykoyo

Luckily paypal is secured and I've had 0 issues since I first got hags in alpha. (Side note: my paypal uses my Visa, which texts me and blocks all purchases over $50 until I reply to the text.. very good service)

----------


## Flitsbue

Just got banned by GM using it and were very carefull.

At the moment you cant teleport further than "200 meter" without being flagged, from what I've heard. So the teleport part is a no-go with tradepacks.

But if you still like the ESP and radar, those seem to work fine for spotting secret farms.

----------


## hack456

High risk to ban

----------


## archeage.anon

Anyone know if you can use the ESP to see Thunderstruck trees with this?

I really don't want to teleport or anything just want to find farms.

----------


## Goldenrice

anyone who teleports on their main account is asking to be banned. Hags is mainly for ESP

----------


## -Janked

with the teleport hack, can you teleport inside a mountain?

----------

